# Growth rates of red tail boas?



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Just curious if anyone has detailed info on growth rates of red tail boas, or rather expected growth rates of healthy specimens? I know someone who just bought a female and she's only 6.5 feet long which seems extremely small as the vendor claimed she was 4 or 5 years old. I'd think she should be bigger than that.

I believe he said it was a Suriname _Boa c. constrictor_. If that makes a difference.

Also - are there any red tails that are likely to stay smaller than the average?

Cheers.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Locality makes a huge difference on size potential and growth...many insular specimens are really small snakes comparitive...and Central American stock tends to be very small snakes as well...

Males are always smaller than females in this complex (Pythons share this dimorphisism...but rattlesnakes are the opposite..the males tend to be larger...) Growth can be EXPLOSIVE if these animals are fed heavily....but these guys are extremely HEAVY bodied...but are not always long...and many people never realize that...now mind you a 5 foot boa is a SUBSTANTIAL snake in girth....which makes it appear longer than it really is...

it is completely possible to take south american stock and produce 3 to 4 foot snakes in a year.....but this type of growth is not healthy for the longevity of the snake...and is typified by "pin-heading"...many people push their snake as fast as possible so as to get them to specific weights to hurry the reproductive capacity of the animal...this again is UNHEALTHY..and results in a premature death of the animal.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I did some reading about what your talking about Croc, and I also heard it reffered ti as "power-feeding." Do you think that practice has any negative effects on the offspring?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

no Mike the offspring are not negatively effected for the long run, but they do tend to be smaller than the offspring of an older female...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So... how big should this snake roughly be if it's the type I listed?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Was it wild caught, or captive raised......obviously a w/c snake will average smaller than c/r due to the captives having a solid feed schedule..

If it was a captive animal that was fed a non-power regimen, than 6.5 feet is totally in the realm of realism for a female suriname constrictor at 5 years of age...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here's another related question... How young/small can rtb's breed at? I figure small for males, but when can females first give birth?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

This is a subjective opinion as an answer first followed by the answer you were looking for ace, second.

You should never breed the snakes prior to year 4...it is unhealthy for the snake and letting her grow a couple of extra years, equals much bigger healthier neonates and eggs. Males should be 2 at a minimum...but that was opinion.

When can they breed....a male can be pushed into breeding size in as little as 14 months..but this type of growth is unhealthy for the longevity of the snake....Females can be pushed into breeding in as little as 20 months.....again this negatively effects the life expectancy of the snake.and females pushed into early breeding produce smaller neonates, and smaller numbers in their litters......my bottom line to those that argue if they are capable of breeding then, why not?...Is coinsider biologically the fact the human female is capable of pregnancy as early as 11 years of age..obviously this is not healthy, and is in fact dangerous toi her health and the health of the potential offspring...so just because it can be done does not mean it should be.....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Was it wild caught, or captive raised......obviously a w/c snake will average smaller than c/r due to the captives having a solid feed schedule..
> 
> If it was a captive animal that was fed a non-power regimen, than 6.5 feet is totally in the realm of realism for a female suriname constrictor at 5 years of age...


It's a cbb specimen as far as I know.

Good to know that she's on target.

How large does a suriname get over all? I've heard they stay smaller than the average red tail?

I had the opportunity to hold her. And she was very manageable at that size. I was surprised. Still very strong though and demanding of respect, no doubt.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I have an 18 year old female that is a solid 8 feet....she weighs in right at 15 lbs give or take an ounce...so they have the potential to be large...this goes for most of the south american localities....she is above average, but she is an older snake.....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What red tails tend to be smaller? I know you said Central American types? Was just curious if you had any names.

Are these the _Boa c. imperator_? Or columbian red tails?

Cheers.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> This is a subjective opinion as an answer first followed by the answer you were looking for ace, second.
> 
> You should never breed the snakes prior to year 4...it is unhealthy for the snake and letting her grow a couple of extra years, equals much bigger healthier neonates and eggs. Males should be 2 at a minimum...but that was opinion.
> 
> When can they breed....a male can be pushed into breeding size in as little as 14 months..but this type of growth is unhealthy for the longevity of the snake....Females can be pushed into breeding in as little as 20 months.....again this negatively effects the life expectancy of the snake.and females pushed into early breeding produce smaller neonates, and smaller numbers in their litters......my bottom line to those that argue if they are capable of breeding then, why not?...Is coinsider biologically the fact the human female is capable of pregnancy as early as 11 years of age..obviously this is not healthy, and is in fact dangerous toi her health and the health of the potential offspring...so just because it can be done does not mean it should be.....


I figured as much. Unfortunately I think my two boas that I thought were acting social..... well..... may have been acting REALLY social... She's around 5 feet and is 4.5 years old I think, he's a year and probably a foot less. Hopefully that works out if she gives birth. Oops.

I also agree with not pushing breeders, btw (or powerfeeding, another subject). I just was dealing with space issues and a cranky Tegu.


----------

